# How Could I Resist: Part 2 *Lots of pics*



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Hehehe...well after talking with Shannon at Poppy Patch Farm back and forth for awhile now we have decided to purchase a few more goats. So here is the ENTIRE group that I just couldn't resist. :ROFL: Oh I am so bad.  Let me know what you guys think! Thanks Shannon! Oh and if all goes as planned we should pick these guys up around mid June.

***Photos below curtesy of Poppy Patch Farm***

Old Mountain Farm Warlock









NC Promisedland PAL Playboy *S









Poppy Patch FM Daisy Mae

















Poppy Patch RC High Fashion **Baby pic below

















Poppy Patch WM Minnie Pearl









Poppy Patch BAM Adora Belle









Poppy Patch Playboy Bunny









Poppy Patch Call Me Cutie (Minnie's doeling)







*


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

D*mn! Lucky you! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo HoO!!! Congrats Kylie!!!

I am so glad I am not the only one that "goes big or goes home" - LOL!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Love those bucks!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



kelebek said:


> Woo HoO!!! Congrats Kylie!!!
> 
> I am so glad I am not the only one that "goes big or goes home" - LOL!


Lol! And the sad thing is i've brought home even more than this at a time! This is just a fraction as big as other groups we've brought home. :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Once again.....I HATE YOU SOOOO MUCH!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure got a bunch of very good looking goats. No wonder you couldn't resist them. I couldn't either. congratulations! :stars:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Holy goat! How many do you have?! I have 10 and 2 sheep and my hubby has a duck! (actually, we have 2 ducks) :greengrin: We just got a Nubian buckling a few weeks ago and want to find a colorful doe for him so I can milk. I have four I am looking to re-home as pets. (pygmy crosses)

It must take you awhile to trim everyone's feet and such. But aren't they great?  I just love it. (except when I get kicked by Moose who hates too have his back feet trimmed. I have the bruise on my calf this morning to prove it) :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So happy they went to a great home!! 

I have been meaning to contact you...

We own Peggy Sue... who is full sister to one of your Poppy Patch yearlings. (Playboy x Daisy Mae). Our little girl is gorgeous! She won Grand Ch. Junior doe & won Reserve Grand Champ Overall at our 2009 county fair. She had triplet girls this year, and her udder is gorgeous, perfectly placed & sized teats, wonderful medial division, very nice globular shape with wonderful attachment. And she is just the sweetest baby girl ever too! 
I would love to stay in touch with you! And I just know I'll be making some future purchases from you too!!

Take care,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Traci. I am really liking Oopsie Daisy. Overall she looks really nice, a little smaller than most of my does though. She hasn't had kids yet, but is due this month and has a nice little udder started. I am excited to see what she has. Feel free to shoot me an email anytime.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice indeed.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful herd!!!
Congrats on all the new additions!


----------

